# New Look!



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

My buddy got bored at work, so we discussed some options and this is how it turned out.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

yes, I d like to see how you will do the rear. New Dodge Vipers have this new paint design too. I love it. Did you paint this car already or is this a photoshop type picture?


----------



## cruzetroy (Dec 14, 2010)

If that's not photoshopped, tell me what he did to paint the bowtie black. I have a black LTZ and I am putting on the black fog lights (not the RS fogs with chrome) next week. I am also going to tint out the front orange side markers black and I already have the windows tinted with 20% tint. 

It looks like the gold in the bowtie is behind a plexiglass layer on the emblem. Not sure if I should have a body shop scuff up the outer plexiglass and paint it or take the emblem apart and paint the gold part black.

THANKS!


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

cruzetroy said:


> If that's not photoshopped, tell me what he did to paint the bowtie black. I have a black LTZ and I am putting on the black fog lights (not the RS fogs with chrome) next week. I am also going to tint out the front orange side markers black and I already have the windows tinted with 20% tint.
> 
> It looks like the gold in the bowtie is behind a plexiglass layer on the emblem. Not sure if I should have a body shop scuff up the outer plexiglass and paint it or take the emblem apart and paint the gold part black.
> 
> THANKS!



I actually painted the car, the emblem was just sanded and painted.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Doesn't move me, so what was the thought process or inspiration


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I really like it. Someone on the cobalt forum did something very similar, silver with black on the center of the car.

I think it looks good


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Cruzzer said:


> Doesn't move me, so what was the thought process or inspiration


Its what i wanted


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can we get better pics and what the entire car including the rear looks like


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Can we get better pics and what the entire car including the rear looks like


I can take some new photos today but the rear just has tinted tails, nothing else so far.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...are you a _part-time_ police officer by any chance, ie: "black-n-white" car?


----------



## cruzetroy (Dec 14, 2010)

I had an estimate from my local body shop to paint the bowties on the front and back black. He wasn't sure which way was best. Option 1 was to heat it up and pull off the outer clear plastic portion and paint over the gold before reapplying the plastic. The other option was to scuff up the outer plastic and paint it with a special bonding agent so it adhears to the plexiglass.

I take it you painted the outside of the emblem. Did you use any special procedure or materials since it wasn't metal?


----------



## cruzetroy (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh yea he shot me a quick estimate of $50. I would also like to see your tinted tail lights. Let us know what material you used, where you got it and what it cost for the tail lights if you would please.

Thanks


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...are you a _part-time_ police officer by any chance, ie: "black-n-white" car?


I work for the Sheriff Dept, but i dont do patrol.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

cruzetroy said:


> I had an estimate from my local body shop to paint the bowties on the front and back black. He wasn't sure which way was best. Option 1 was to heat it up and pull off the outer clear plastic portion and paint over the gold before reapplying the plastic. The other option was to scuff up the outer plastic and paint it with a special bonding agent so it adhears to the plexiglass.
> 
> I take it you painted the outside of the emblem. Did you use any special procedure or materials since it wasn't metal?


Scuff, wipe with wax and grease remover, spray adhesion promoter, then paint.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

for the tails I wet sanded the whole tail light with 1000.used wax and grease remover, taped off the white, wax and greased it again did two light coats of Flat black spray paint, then i pulled the tape and cleared the whole tail light.


Yes i used spray paint, it is how we do all of our vehicles and it never fades like the spray tint. Just be moderate when putting it on. I did the cruze lighter then any of my vehicles. My audi's were completely black and you could see the light just fine.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

more uploading


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

You only painted the front? I hope you plan on finishing the stripe down the center of the car, the top and trunk and then down the rear


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought about doing the roof but its still a toss up. No plans to continue as of now


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

is it me or your tail lights are darker than usual?can you tell me how you did that?thanks


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

nosidefcp said:


> is it me or your tail lights are darker than usual?can you tell me how you did that?thanks


check post 15


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Zinc. When you say adhesion promoter do you mean primer or is it something different from that? I have to do that to my bowties!


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

justmike said:


> Hi Zinc. When you say adhesion promoter do you mean primer or is it something different from that? I have to do that to my bowties!


Its called adhesion promotor you can vet it at most paint stores its in a spray can


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

I think this looks better....


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I like that!
But we need ways to improve the aggressiveness of the rear - it's way too bland looking compared to the front


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Instead of painting the car, might consider a carbon wrap like this Malibu LTZ 
3M Di-noc carbon fiber wrap! - Chevy Malibu Forum: Chevrolet Malibu Forums


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

montana said:


> I think this looks better....



that looks like they never finished what they started, that looks dumb


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I like what they did with that malibu besides the chrome


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

ZincGT said:


> that looks like they never finished what they started, that looks dumb


 But you didn't finish what you started either.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

robertbick said:


> But you didn't finish what you started either.


how s that


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Zinc. I was at a friends and told him about what you had done and darn if he didn't have a can of adhesion promoter! I am going to buy the supplies and he is going to advise me as I do the black on the emblems and the small bit of valance or diffuser or whatever you call that area on the lower half of the rear bumper in satin or semigloss black. I cannot wait to do it. Everyone I've polled at work and my friends say it will look great. I'm glad you shared the pics and the process 'cause its given me the guts to try it myself. I will post pics when I do it but that won't be for a few months because of lousy weather and his work and my work.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

ZincGT said:


> how s that


 Only the front 1/3 of the car is painted black. At least to me, it looks like you forgot the roof and rear.


----------



## john12121 (Jan 28, 2011)

Eveyone has their own views and opinion.Some will like black with white or some will like silver with black.I like both.For both modification enormous time and thought must had been spent..I appreciate both of your work..Nice job..


----------

